# what size oil-filled radiator?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I see that several of you advocate the use of an oil-filled radiator to supplement the MH heating and also as an aid to over winter storage

What size will be adequate?

bigger isn't necessarily better and I see Tesco do a 750w unit for £25, it only has one heat setting but it has a thermostat control - any good?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We got the Delonghi bambino - quite small but with thermostat.

I would recommend it highly both for everyday heat source when on EHU and also during winter, on a very low setting, when parked on my drive.

Bob


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> I see that several of you advocate the use of an oil-filled radiator to supplement the MH heating and also as an aid to over winter storage
> 
> What size will be adequate?
> 
> bigger isn't necessarily better and I see Tesco do a 750w unit for £25, it only has one heat setting but it has a thermostat control - any good?


Heated my caravan for 7 winters in Austria with temps below freezing for weeks on end and down to -25 with a small oil rad left on low at night and and most of day and high during the evening

I think it had 4 rad thingies


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It all depends on radiator wattage, size of motorhome and the amount of insulation.

Our motorhome is a continental layout and just under 24 feet long (6.89 metres).

Our radiator is a 900 watt model and keeps the cab and dinette/lounge area quite cosy during normal winter conditions in the UK. If we get sub-zero temps then we have to supplement it with the blown air gas heating. 
A friend with an 800 watt radiator finds that it struggles especially during the evening when outside temperatures drop.

Our heater has two heating levels (switches) and a thermostat which includes a frost protection setting.
Cost was approx £30 from B&Q who will now start to stock them as winter gets closer.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

500w is too low, as we found out. I have gone back to a fan heater.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bob45 said:


> We got the Delonghi bambino - quite small but with thermostat.
> 
> I would recommend it highly both for everyday heat source when on EHU and also during winter, on a very low setting, when parked on my drive.
> 
> Bob


ditto - I think ours is 750w - there are various sizes. excellent unit.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Have a look i B&Q we got a 800watt one for £24.99. It has 3 heat settings 300-500-800 watt.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Agree with Bambino! paid around £30 at Costco last winter
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...W7AqO3-QaO4NngCQ&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have a look i B&Q we got a 800watt one for £24.99. It has 3 heat settings 300-500-800 watt.
> 
> steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


thanks for all of the replies, this sounds good.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We bought a 500w one from Argos last year, because it was small and would take up very little space. 

It is fine for leaving on in the winter when the van is in the drive, and it keeps it warm enough to never have a frozen windscreen. 

However, now going to get a larger one, 800 or 1000watt to use when away during the winter, as the 500watt does not give enough warmth on it's own.

David


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We too have the Delonghi Bambino. Ours is only 500w and is fine in our 20 ft van. The main point for us is to keep the van from freezing during the winter when not in use and to use during the night when we're in the van. A fan heater is too noisy for that. During the day or evening if we need supplementary heat that is not a problem, we use the van heater on either gas or electric.


Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I noticed Wilkinsons are selling 700 watt thermostatically controlled oil filled radiators for £20. 

peedee


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Double posting - please remove.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Why must it be an oil filled radiator?

A panel heater is much lighter (important for many motorhomers) and responds much quicker. No waiting ages to get some heat.

Mine is so light Ihave permanently mounted it on the outside of the toilet door so I do not have to pack it away when on the move.

I have a 350/750W heater in my 20ft campervan but it is not really man enough for the job.

However I do have a gas fired blown air systen running off 12V and gas to fall back on if it gets too cold.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm finding the bambino a bit lacking this weekend and having to boost with the deisel heating. Might have to reconsider the future.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well I popped into B&Q and picked up £30 1100w oil filled heater today.

It's got 3 outputs 450/700/1100 and a thermostat, and when I tried it on 450 I was well impressed with the warmth.

Overall it's 2ft tall, 1ft long and about 6inches wide and it'll hide away nicely in the wardrobe


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

we have the De Longhi Bambino and it seems fine


----------

